# Won't turn over - no click - nothing.



## the_tango (Sep 8, 2005)

My sister called with a dead 95 Altima. When you turn the key - nothing. The headlights are bright and do NOT dim when you try to start the car.

Checked the 30A fuse - not blown.

I took the starter off (what a pain getting to the two bolts). Put 12v to the starter lead - spins like a devil. Put 12v to the solenoid - pushes the gear out just fine. Put 12v to the solenoid big lead and the small lead - gear kicks out and starter spins great.

So I started looking at the gear lever in the console (automatic). There are two switches in there, one small one and one large one. I assume one of these is the switch inhibtor<sp>. The small one seems to test fine with an ohm meter. The large the ohm meter tone never changes.

Can I jumper these switches to take them out of the loop and see if the car will start?

Any hints what to look for or at?

Thanks


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

If it is really is a switch then of course you could short it out.


----------



## the_tango (Sep 8, 2005)

*Which one?*



jserrano said:


> If it is really is a switch then of course you could short it out.


Ther are two switches in the console to the right if the the shift lever. Which on? Does anyone know for sure what these switches do?

Thanks


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

have you checked the alternator?


----------



## the_tango (Sep 8, 2005)

*What 4 ?*



erik2282 said:


> have you checked the alternator?


Thanks for the reply but I don't see why I would need to check the alternator. The battery is fully charged. Power is not getting to starter - different circuit.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you get it fixed?


----------



## the_tango (Sep 8, 2005)

*Still chewing ay it.*



AsleepAltima said:


> did you get it fixed?


Went over today - I took the inhibitor off. 
Since the starter is good.
The battery is good.
It has to be the igination switch or the inhibitor. The latter is the easiest to get to, The manual has a test prosecuar but may replace it anyway ($80).

Will let all know the results


----------



## 1997Altima (Dec 2, 2008)

*similar problem?*

I get a similar thing periodically - but if I bang the gear shift selector with the heel of my hand, it starts the next time I turn the key.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

1997Altima said:


> I get a similar thing periodically - but if I bang the gear shift selector with the heel of my hand, it starts the next time I turn the key.


There are two switches at the bottom of the shift lever that are either loose or bad.


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

the_tango said:


> My sister called with a dead 95 Altima. When you turn the key - nothing. The headlights are bright and do NOT dim when you try to start the car.
> 
> Checked the 30A fuse - not blown.
> 
> ...


Neutral safety switch on the front of the trans.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well did it fix it????


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

will you guys check dates before you reply? please?


----------

